# SD: Third Annual Mossy Performance Car Show Coverage, November 13, 2004



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

As always, uploaded my pics already: http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176530


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

nice to see a lot of familiar faces at the show. hope you all had fun!


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

i overslept so i went pretty late. such a loooonnnngggg drive, lol. you guys might have seen me lurking around there. (i had on blue jeans and a light blue sweater). after that, instead of heading back down south to go home, i went further up north to the orange county beaches.


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Ry Ry said:


> As always, uploaded my pics already: http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176530


Thanks for taking the nice pics and posting them.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey ry u didnt take pix of deric side shot so i can see if he really put my logo on there and where are the maximas ?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Damn, sorry I missed it. I will defintely make the Mossy meet.....nah, bump that, make any meet coming up in my area....

All sweet rides guys and gals :thumbup:


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Yeah it was cool. I got one of those nismo tattoos on my arm and stayed in the sun pretty long so I got dark. When I took a shower to get the tattoo off I got a tan line thing on my arm that says nismo. Looks pretty cool actually, just might look wierd when I drive my RS to school.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> As always, uploaded my pics already: http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176530


Not to be rude, but how'bout uploading them here so we don't have to go to another forum...?

Can't even get it to load...maybe it's all the damn ads over there.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Nice pics Ry!


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> hey ry u didnt take pix of deric side shot so i can see if he really put my logo on there and where are the maximas ?


Sorry.. Shoulda told me! And the Maximas are there. I think I got them all... 



legalr33 said:


> Thanks for taking the nice pics and posting them.


You're welcome. 



SR20 Who Knew? said:


> Yeah it was cool. I got one of those nismo tattoos on my arm and stayed in the sun pretty long so I got dark. When I took a shower to get the tattoo off I got a tan line thing on my arm that says nismo. Looks pretty cool actually, just might look wierd when I drive my RS to school.


LOL. Nismo tans are awesome. 



myoung said:


> Not to be rude, but how'bout uploading them here so we don't have to go to another forum...?
> 
> Can't even get it to load...maybe it's all the damn ads over there.


That's 241 pics to post. My server slowed down a bit with everyone on different forums taking a look at all of them.




Mr SEntra said:


> Nice pics Ry!


Thanks dude.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

i have a few pics as well. i didn't get up early enough so i didn't get many or as in detail as the others on here. but here they are. and for fun i'll put one beach pic here.  






































this one was taken at oceanside state beach by the pier.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

geocities dosn't appear to be working right now so none of my images are working.  
the pics will be up later on.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

now they work (sighs)...


----------

